# Freeze Dried Food Giveaway



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

While checking my emails, I came across one about Camping Road Trip giving away $250 worth of freeze dried foods for free from Freeze Dry Guy. Crossing my fingers that I get to win it. :thumbup1:


----------

